# Things



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

you need to love, and possess to own a vizsla, and the reason why.

I'll start by saying a since of humor. Feel free to add to the list.
Walked into the house with friends the other day, to find stuffing all over the living room floor. Their reaction was "Oh no what did the dogs tear up?"
Mine was "Looks like one of the stuffed animal threw up." 
Gave June at pat, as she was pretty proud of herself.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL! In addition to humor, I'll add patience. Sometimes, when you feel like you might go over the edge, you just need to take a deep breath...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A healthy detachment from material things!


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

The ability to adapt to the dogs needs 

Find a dog friendly 8) pub


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

You don't place a high emphasis on having personal space!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wine  especially through the puppy stages


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bourbon - neat in a crystal tumbler - do NOT look around - try 2 forget YOU invited this WONDERFUL pup - into your life !!!!!!!! the rest is almost EAsy !!!!!!!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

harrigab said:


> wine  especially through the puppy stages


Bacchus approves lol


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

A decent number of sport pants during the puppy days. I've unintentionally upgraded the wardrobe because of muddy paws. Better now, but of course the money is spent.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

a good pet insurance plan or a large veterinary budget, for those of us who get a lemon (_cough, AT, cough_)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

almost 6yrs ago - on my way home with my new puppy PIKE - stop at Rabbit's house 2 introduce him - PIKE runs to Rabbit - he picks him up & says !WHERE DID YOU GET THIS PUMPKIN PIE !!!!!!! the first & last nice nickname he got ! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thick skin - for two reasons: one for all the scratches that you will get from playing with them and two for the times they embarrass you in front of others with their craziness.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> Thick skin - for two reasons: one for all the scratches that you will get from playing with them and two for the times they embarrass you in front of others with their craziness.


And for those times when you tell friends you can't go out after work because you need to spend time with the dog and they look at you like you're crazy! No, a quick potty break just isn't going to cut it!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

A strong relationship with my spouse........ we can't sleep curled up together because she (Dharma) does not settle until she is between us and under the covers! and she needs to get involved when we hug each other! This on our 3rd wedding anniversary(LOL


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

A resilient heart. To play hard and love more.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A Very Firm grip on your Heart, because in 2 seconds it is lost to that Crazy Red loon that makes you madder than you can ever believe possible, and Love deeper than you knew you were even capable of.
GOOD LUCK on that one!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Put two together and they make a whole heart


----------

